# Fondriest Magister



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

A couple of months ago I got a Fondriest Carbon Magister.
I will post this picture, but it is scanned.

Specs are: Top Carbon forks, Chorus group, Record cranks and pedals, Fir Zenith Rims, 32h Chorus hubs, Selcof seat post, Fondriest Golden Renaix 88 Selle San Marco saddle, Deda 215/Newton, and as race wheels, Campag Eurus.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Nice looking bike. Just curious. Is the carbon on the frame slightly brown compare to the fork or is it just the image?


----------



## Kiwi Rider (Sep 27, 2002)

It is just the image, but the forks aren't the ones spec'ed on US models, they are the Top Carbon forks as compared to the domina or whatever they are suposed to be.

Kiwi Rider


----------

